# Bobcat Headlights giving me problems!!!!



## Philbilly2

OK, need help on this one.

Machine: 2001 Bobcat 863G
Hours: around 3300hrs

Here is my deal:

My headlights will only turn on and off if they feel that it is a good time for them. You can press the button 1000 times, and only on the 1001st time will the lights turn on. The next time, on the 6th time, they will come on. Next time, 100 pushes.

Here is what I have tried:
Checked the Fuses
Checked the Relays
Swapped the overhead panel out with a known working panel out of another machine

But I can tell you this. The other night, we were moving snow and I had to have the lights, so here is what I did.

I popped out a headlight, took a wire from the 12v+ on the headlight plug of the harness, and applied 12v+ from the battery to it. The other headlight light came on, as soon as I removed the 12v+ the light shut off. So I re-applied the 12v+ to the plug and reached in and pressed the headlight button 2 times. This caused the other light to turn on and the rear lights to turn on. I pluged the light that I had pulled back in and we worked the rest of the night. When it came time to load up, I didn't want the headlights on on the trailer, so I tired to push the button to shut the lights off and they wouldn't even shut off.

Now, before I get a bunch of you have a bad 12v+ power to the button responces, I understand that it is most likely that. I have enough knowledge to reverse the power from the battery and back feed the lights to get them on in a pinch. I understand electric. I need a little help figuring out where to even start looking in the loom to find what wire is bad.

And, if it is a bad 12v+ to the switch, why would all the other features like the "bucket positioning" "high flow" "variable and max flow" buttons work just fine??

Any help would be great.


----------



## Omran

check for any corrosion, I had same problem last summer and bobcat dealer found that for me after I west hours trying to fix it on my own.


----------



## paponte

Yes, I would check the connections for either being corroded or loose first. Chances of a wire just going bad are slim, unless they are rubbing or pinched.


----------



## battags

Any update on this old thread? I'm having similar issues.


----------



## Philbilly2

battags;1898670 said:


> Any update on this old thread? I'm having similar issues.


I fixed it by selling the machine and buying a new cat machine.


----------



## miguel22

Philbilly2 said:


> OK, need help on this one.
> 
> Machine: 2001 Bobcat 863G
> Hours: around 3300hrs
> 
> Here is my deal:
> 
> My headlights will only turn on and off if they feel that it is a good time for them. You can press the button 1000 times, and only on the 1001st time will the lights turn on. The next time, on the 6th time, they will come on. Next time, 100 pushes.
> 
> Here is what I have tried:
> Checked the Fuses
> Checked the Relays
> Swapped the overhead panel out with a known working panel out of another machine
> 
> But I can tell you this. The other night, we were moving snow and I had to have the lights, so here is what I did.
> 
> I popped out a headlight, took a wire from the 12v+ on the headlight plug of the harness, and applied 12v+ from the battery to it. The other headlight light came on, as soon as I removed the 12v+ the light shut off. So I re-applied the 12v+ to the plug and reached in and pressed the headlight button 2 times. This caused the other light to turn on and the rear lights to turn on. I pluged the light that I had pulled back in and we worked the rest of the night. When it came time to load up, I didn't want the headlights on on the trailer, so I tired to push the button to shut the lights off and they wouldn't even shut off.
> 
> Now, before I get a bunch of you have a bad 12v+ power to the button responces, I understand that it is most likely that. I have enough knowledge to reverse the power from the battery and back feed the lights to get them on in a pinch. I understand electric. I need a little help figuring out where to even start looking in the loom to find what wire is bad.
> 
> And, if it is a bad 12v+ to the switch, why would all the other features like the "bucket positioning" "high flow" "variable and max flow" buttons work just fine??
> 
> Any help would be great.


My lights will not come on at all. I cannot find any documentation on where the fuses are, can you help?


----------



## Philbilly2

miguel22 said:


> My lights will not come on at all. I cannot find any documentation on where the fuses are, can you help?


Man that was a long time and quite a few machines ago for me... I THINK if I recall correct it is down by your feet. There should be a cover with a few bolts that hold the cover on. 

Don't quote me on that though. I might be thinking of a different machine.


----------



## m_ice

Philbilly2 said:


> Man that was a long time and quite a few machines ago for me... I THINK if I recall correct it is down by your feet. There should be a cover with a few bolts that hold the cover on.
> 
> Don't quote me on that though. I might be thinking of a different machine.


 I believe your correct and it's 2 bolts holding cover on


----------

